# Competition to celebrate new 3x3x3 ao5 World Record (5.09 by Tymon Kolasiński)



## kubesolver (Dec 21, 2021)

Idea 

Let's celebrate the new Ao5 3x3x3 world record by Tymon Kolasiński with a competition dedicated to it!
The $500 in prizes will be roughly equally divided between the best and random competitors.

Competition rules

it's a fun competition / TPS spam fest / fake solves competition

Solve any scrambles from the record average *using exact Tymon's solutions *
- it's ok to try it as many times as you want and submit as many times as you want

Scrambles and reconstructions








Tymon Kolasiński - 5.2sec Single (3x3) | Ao5 5.09sec - Speed Cube Database


49 STM 9.42 TPS, Reconstruction by: Stewy




speedcubedb.com





Prizes
500$ pool in https://www.thecubicle.com/ giftards or similar
5x50$ to winner in each scramble
250$ split between the remaining competitors (at organizers discretion either to random or to dedicated competitors)
- one person can win more than 1 prize.
- the prize submissions should be either filmed or recorded with a smartcube at https://www.cubeast.com/
- wca rules for start and stop but keyboard is allowed

Duration
The competition will last roughly 1 month. It starts now and ends on Friday 21st January 2022 *GTM 20:00*.


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Dec 21, 2021)

Me who didn't learn full OLL: *I'm screwed. *


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 21, 2021)

kubesolver said:


> - the prize submissions should be either filmed or recorded with a smartcube at https://www.cubeast.com/
> - wca rules for start and stop but keyboard is allowed


Do smart cube users also have to use keyboard?
Also, can I just use a stackmat?
Also, do we have to do stuff like U U instead of U2?


----------



## kubesolver (Dec 21, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> Do smart cube users also have to use keyboard?


Generally yes. If you prefer to use cube timing it is fine but it will be counted as +0.5s


CubableYT said:


> Also, can I just use a stackmat


Yes. It's preferred.


CubableYT said:


> Also, do we have to do stuff like U U instead of U2


No. Also you can skip the R U U' R' or similar from second solve


----------



## Cuber2s (Dec 21, 2021)

the 4.73 has sow many wide moves so I'm screwed


----------



## OtterCuber (Dec 21, 2021)

This sounds very daunting, because Tymon does a lot of fancy stuff, but I will give it a try.


----------



## fun at the joy (Dec 26, 2021)

I very much appreciate that you are holding another WR celebration competition, especially because the last one had so few participants.
Once again it's been a lot fun and I'm excited to see the times of others and where the limits are.
My initial goal was to get sub-Tymon and sub-5 on every scramble before entering but I was a bit lazy today and I didn't want to wait another day so this is my entry for now:





















Edit: improved scramble 4 to 4.475


----------



## kubesolver (Dec 26, 2021)

fun at the joy said:


> I very much appreciate that you are holding another WR celebration competition, especially because the last one had so few participants.
> Once again it's been a lot fun and I'm excited to see the times of others and where the limits are.
> My initial goal was to get sub-Tymon and sub-5 on every scramble before entering but I was a bit lazy today and I didn't want to wait another day so this is my entry for now:


Thanks for your submission!
That's really nice. It's interesting observation that you were able to execute sub-tymon while in the previous comp you were unable to get close to sub-ruihang executions.


----------



## cirnov2 (Dec 26, 2021)

kubesolver said:


> Solve any scrambles from the record average *using exact Tymon's solutions*





kubesolver said:


> the prize submissions should be either filmed or recorded with a smartcube at https://www.cubeast.com/


Me being 11 without a camera/ smartcube and a total beginner who still doesnt know how to do the third layer in beginner's method.


----------



## kubesolver (Dec 26, 2021)

cirno said:


> Me being 11 without a camera/ smartcube and a total beginner who still doesnt know how to do the third layer in beginner's method.


Following one scramble solution is much easier than learning while last layer in beginner method


----------



## cirnov2 (Dec 26, 2021)

Ok. Well, when my cube arrives well...Most i can do is just solve. I'm afraid to show myself on camera, i dont have a real timer but...i have determination.


----------



## cirnov2 (Dec 27, 2021)

So....what can i do?


----------



## bulkocuber (Dec 27, 2021)

@kubesolver said you can use the keyboard.
And you don't have to show your face on camera, just your hands with the cube, as @fun at the joy did


----------



## cirnov2 (Dec 27, 2021)

Oh ok, one small issue, I don't have a camera. I could use a phone but the camera is bad on a phone. Plus I can't find a spot.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Dec 27, 2021)

I have a few questions: 1. Can I use a non-smartcube with a stackmat? 2. Can I pull up a reconstruction of his solution so I can see the moves of his solution?


----------



## kubesolver (Dec 27, 2021)

1. Yes. Either record yourself (with a normal cube) or do a solve with a smart cube. 
2. Yes. How else would you compete?


----------



## Theoruff (Dec 27, 2021)

So if my average is 40 seconds on 3x3 right now is it worth competing?


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Dec 28, 2021)

cirno said:


> Oh ok, one small issue, I don't have a camera. I could use a phone but the camera is bad on a phone. Plus I can't find a spot.


Are you on a Nokia brick? Many phone models have been capable of 4k quality for years now. During the mid 00's and rise of YouTube 720p or 1080p on phone footage was everywhere. Any footage will do as long as you follow the rules.

Edit: Not trying to sound like a spoiled first world jerk; I'm just saying any smart phone is capable of producing video quality suitable enough for this…and at resolutions that our parents would have only imagined as futuristic nonsense.


----------



## cirnov2 (Dec 28, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> Are you on a Nokia brick?


it's more of a huawei thingy. 12 MegaPixels.


----------



## kubesolver (Dec 28, 2021)

Theoruff said:


> So if my average is 40 seconds on 3x3 right now is it worth competing?


Depends on what do you want to accomplish. I would like to encourage anyone to try to analyse / replay those solves as they are relevant and quite ingenious compared to previous world record averages.

If you want to win prizes it's still worth it because roughly half of a prize pool goes to random competitors.


----------



## TechieHelper (Dec 28, 2021)

Do we post our submissions here?


----------



## kubesolver (Dec 28, 2021)

TechieHelper said:


> Do we post our submissions here?


Yes


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Dec 28, 2021)

I am not competiting because when I average 20 seconds on 3x3, I get 32 second solves when I compete.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Dec 28, 2021)

THE CUBER SQUARED said:


> I am not competiting because when I average 20 seconds on 3x3, I get 32 second solves when I compete.


Many of the prizes go to random entries not just the fastest people


----------



## TechieHelper (Dec 29, 2021)

Here's my first attempt, its a 21.624 (I'm bad lol) - I'll try to improve this over the coming days. (Just solve #3 for now)


----------



## TechieHelper (Dec 29, 2021)

Also perhaps you could make a public google sheet so everyone can easily see the current standings (just an idea)?


----------



## cirnov2 (Dec 29, 2021)

Still waiting for my cube to arrive...


----------



## TechieHelper (Dec 29, 2021)

Here's my first attempt for scramble #1, 19.664


----------



## Puzzlerr (Dec 29, 2021)

kubesolver said:


> Idea
> 
> Let's celebrate the new Ao5 3x3x3 world record by Tymon Kolasiński with a competition dedicated to it!
> The $500 in prizes will be roughly equally divided between the best and random competitors.
> ...


where can i find the scrambles?


----------



## Puzzlerr (Dec 29, 2021)

also how do you upload videos on here?


----------



## TechieHelper (Dec 29, 2021)

The scrambles are all here, and you can upload youtube videos with the 'Media' button, then just paste the link in the box that appears.


----------



## cirnov2 (Dec 29, 2021)

Due to my phone falling 4929 times and the fact that I do not have an actual camera.... I will not be partaking in this competition. I thought I could have a shot but... No. I don't. Especially with that redneck setup.


----------



## TechieHelper (Dec 31, 2021)

First attempt for scramble 5, 24.584


----------



## Cuberstache (Jan 8, 2022)

Probably gonna improve these but I want to submit something in case I don't have time later.




















Only sub-Tymon on two solves. Also, ignore the background noise, sorry about that.


----------



## ruffleduck (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 8, 2022)

Cuberstache said:


> Also, ignore the background noise, sorry about that.


Fractions are the worst though D:


----------



## OtterCuber (Jan 10, 2022)

Solve 1, Attempt 1 (9.72):






Solve 1, Attempt 2 (8.24):






Solve 1, Attempt 3 (8.04):






Sovle 1, Final Attempt (7.41):


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Jan 10, 2022)

ok here are my solves. I'm glad I was able to get all 5 sub Tymon, and sub 5.
1. 4.635
2. 4.646
3. 4.982
4. 4.821
5. 4.359


----------



## kubesolver (Jan 10, 2022)

I'm really glad to see so many quality submissions.

If I'm reading it right the current bests are:

Scramble 1: @zzoomer @ 4.59
Scramble 2: @TipsterTrickster @ 4.64
Scramble 3: TipsterTrickster @ 4.98
Scramble 4: TipsterTrickster @ 4.82
Scramble 5: TipsterTrickster @ 4.35


----------



## ruffleduck (Jan 11, 2022)

Scramble 4 definitely has potential to be sub 4.4; i had really choppy exec with many lockups.
This may be a bit of a stretch but i believe scramble 5 can be sub 4. I had really smooth execution so it's harder to optimize. Comes down to sheer turning speed.


----------



## kubesolver (Jan 11, 2022)

I would like to add one change to the rules.

To prevent weird last minute actions the competition duration can be extended by a request of a competitor.
I.e. if someone posts very late 1st place solution then previous leader should have time to respond if he/she  wishes to.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jan 12, 2022)

zzoomer said:


> Scramble 4 definitely has potential to be sub 4.4; i had really choppy exec with many lockups.
> This may be a bit of a stretch but i believe scramble 5 can be sub 4. I had really smooth execution so it's harder to optimize. Comes down to sheer turning speed.


Subscribed to your channel solely because there is a duck in that video. Next level commitment


----------



## SpeedCMOS (Jan 19, 2022)

I didn't find the time to optimize the other ones, but here's a 4.49 on solve 2:


----------



## kubesolver (Jan 19, 2022)

Current standings:
Scramble 1: 4.59 @zzoomer 
Scramble 2: 4.49 @SpeedCMOS 
Scramble 3: 4.98 @TipsterTrickster 
Scramble 4: 4.65 @zzoomer
Scramble 5: 4.19 @zzoomer 

for a 4.57 ao5


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Jan 20, 2022)

Improved a couple of my results
Scramble 1: 4.543
Scramble 5: 4.115


----------



## ruffleduck (Jan 20, 2022)

I'd like to extend the duration, i only have time during the weekend to practice


----------



## PiKeeper (Jan 21, 2022)

I'm pretty slow compared to the rest of you guys


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 21, 2022)

Here's my attempt.

I should also note that I prerotated all of the scrambles for ease of use. It doesn't affect the solve itself but it makes it a lot easier for me to grind. Also a fun challenge to figure out how to translate the scrambles properly to preserve the solution.

I also know I'm not a very fast solver and my high end tps is quite abysmal, but I'm okay at OH so I figured I'd do the solves that way instead. I initially wanted to get them all sub10, which might be possible, but I've already spent well over 3 hours on this and my interest is waning

10.00, 9.22, (10.58), 9.15, (8.69) = 9.45

I threw the solves in a playlist so they'll take up less space on this page.





And one last thing. How the hell do CFOPers do it? I know these are TH solutions but everything just felt so uncomfortable. I feel so bad for everyone who has to live life without oriented edges. Consider this an open invitation for anyone to join the cruzzade.


----------



## ruffleduck (Jan 21, 2022)

Unfortunately I don't have time during the weekend to practice due to some family activities. I don't want to extend the duration too long (the weekend after that), so I'm fine if the competition ends now unless anyone else wants to extend it


----------



## SpeedCMOS (Jan 21, 2022)

Last minute significant improvement of my solve 2 to 4.25


----------



## ruffleduck (Jan 29, 2022)

Has the competition ended?


----------



## kubesolver (Jan 29, 2022)

I didn't yet find a time to actually draw all the prizes and conclude things. If you wish to improve your times then you can.


----------



## kubesolver (Jan 31, 2022)

Looking at the submissions I see there was a ninja-update from @fun at the joy to claim the solve #4

The current standings therefore are as follows:

Scramble 1: 4.54 @TipsterTrickster
Scramble 2: 4.25 @SpeedCMOS
Scramble 3: 4.98 @TipsterTrickster
Scramble 4: 4.47 @fun at the joy
Scramble 5: 4.11 @TipsterTrickster

If something isn't correct please let me know.
If you improve your times please write a new post and don't ninja-update your submission on the first page 

@zzoomer your last winning scramble #4 was beaten by @fun at the joy . Do you want time to try to beat it?


----------



## ruffleduck (Jan 31, 2022)

Unfortunately I don't have the time to do attempts, now that the weekend is over
And the next couple weeks are very busy for me, with midterms and sports


----------



## kubesolver (Jan 31, 2022)

*The competition is over.*

I would like to thank everyone for the fierce competition.
It's been fun to see so many good attempts.

After a long and fair process the jury has decided to award the following prizes according to the competition rules:

@TipsterTrickster - 150$
@fun at the joy - 100$
@zzoomer - 100$
@SpeedCMOS - 100$
@PiKeeper - 50$
@OtterCuber - 50$
@Cuberstache - 50$

Winners please contact me to collect your prizes.


----------



## ruffleduck (Jan 31, 2022)

This was a fun competition, good job to everyone and especially those who beat my times! Very impressive performance


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 31, 2022)

Congrats to all the winners; thanks for hosting this competition kubesolver!


----------



## fun at the joy (Jan 31, 2022)

Congrats to everyone who got a prize!
Once again, thanks a lot to kubesolver for holding another one of these. It was great to see some exciting competition and a lot of fast times.


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Jan 31, 2022)

A fun competition as always, thank you for hosting it!


----------



## OtterCuber (Jan 31, 2022)

This was a truly humbling experience to learn from and alongside great cubers. Thank you, kubesolver!


----------



## SpeedCMOS (Feb 1, 2022)

Thank you kubesolver for holding this competition, and congrats to the other winners! I had fun participating.


----------

